# when guide disagrees with data



## Ianl (Nov 16, 2000)

after challenge messed up the tna wrestling they reshowed it this saturday

i searched for the show, selected the saturday showing (4 hours) and set it to record. all was well

when i went to watch it the recording was only half an hour long and was titled as being catchphrase, however it was indeed the first half hour of the wrestling

on closer inspection the wrestling was definbatly in the database and suposedly available to record, however the guide data had not updated to match and tivo had gone with the tv guide data not the database

whats the point of the tivo if it cant update the tv guide to match changes to the program data
the origonal tivo had a similar problem with late data changes not taking effect, you would have thought 10 years later they would have mastered the basics


----------

